# January 25th - how big will be / are the protests?



## keithandkerry (Sep 2, 2014)

Just wondering how big the protests on Sunday are likely to be, and where in the city they are. I realise this happens every year but I know parents / inlaws will be asking questions before we move!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had no idea protests were planned for Sunday.. All protests have to have a permit with a set time etc. to be honest they really aren't worth worry about


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Most people are too scared to go out. Probably wise, several have been killed already, and there have been a few bombings.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Nothing happened in Hurghada although we had lots of security and a few road closures just in case, but only in town. At my end, the South, there was no change.


----------

